# Prison Break - April 4th Fox



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Think I might have to start watching again .........


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait !!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Novice question. Is fox available on your average Sky channels?


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Again?!

How many times is this guy gonna break out of prison? He's obviously not a very good criminal.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Darlofan said:


> Novice question. Is fox available on your average Sky channels?


Think you need Sky original bundle which I think is the basic one £22 a month


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait for this!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Bought the wife the box set, it's still in the wrapper.
Think i might have to open it.
Haven't watched game of thrones yet either.

Have been to busy detailing cars :lol:


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

it was a nice series. hold my pocket and wait for it.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought he was dead?


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers for posting ill look forward to this


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just started watching this last night, already watched The walking dead, Game of thrones and Breaking bad.
I hope its as good as my mates reckons.


----------

